# Bike Log 2016



## mlctvt (Jan 9, 2016)

11.3 miles 1325 ft vertical mountain bike.  3 rides , 29 miles so far in 2016. 

I bought a fat bike in November and I've been mountain biking again after a 20+ year hiatus. What a f**ing blast! Started out on some easy trails but starting jumping logs then got into some more technical rocky stuff. I can jump up to 10"-12" logs but anything higher I can't get over yet. I don't have a bash guard. Had my first major fall today while cruising downhill at a good clip on leaf covered trails; I hit an large angled root hidden under the leaves which took me down fast and hard onto my left shoulder. I think I'm OK.  
At my age I won't be as aggressive as the young guys but it's still fun. 
I can't believe how much energy is expended in a 10 miles ride, probably more than my fast 40 mile road rides.

I've been riding in the local woods with a group each week at night. These guys are mostly younger guys but also some older guys who have raced and have 20-30 years experience. It's tough for me to keep up especially since we ride in a hilly area. Still it's my favorite ride that I look forward to each week.  This surprised me - on my last group night ride my average heart rate for the 1.5 hour ride was 153 with a max heart rate at 186. What a great workout. 

Time to get back to skiing, come on winter!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 27, 2016)

I had to work all weekend so didn't have time to get out an ski. Plus conditions are too enticing.  But I did have time to squeeze in 1.5 hours per day after work on the new bike.  Holy crap what a blast and what a workout!!  Riding through 3-5" of crusty snow on the trails felt like a non-stop long hill climb.  Challenging to even get started nevermind maintain some speed.  



mlctvt said:


> This surprised me - on my last group night ride my average heart rate for the 1.5 hour ride was 153 with a max heart rate at 186. What a great workout.



Pretty much the same here. Max 177, avg 150 for 1.5hrs each ride.  Really good way to workout in limited timeframe.  And did I mention FUN!?!?

New ride (South Peak trails in background)...


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 27, 2016)

New ride looks cool !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 21, 2016)

This weather sure sucks for skiing but I got 2 great bike rides in this weekend. When it looked like it was going to be 55 degrees in CT this weekend we decided to stay home and ride instead of skiing in marginal conditions.
10-11 mile fat bike ride through various conditions of dry trails, some mud and snow up to 6 inches deep on Saturday and then 45 miles on the road today. The 45 miles had about 3000 vertical feet of climbing today. Fat biking this winter definitely has helped keep me in better shape than normal. 

I'm starting to get little better at the mountain biking, I get get over larger logs now and I had good luck staying upright and dry at the small brook crossings on Saturday.


----------



## ironhippy (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm starting to take biking seriously again, skiing isn't going to get much better.

I am riding around on an old rigid kona right now, I've got a set of Ice Spiker Pros ordered, so I'm hoping I'll be able to bike the frozen trails by my house next week (provided it freezes well enough)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2016)

Finally got a new hub and laced it into my wheel last week.  I was able to hit the trails after Easter brunch on Sunday.  It felt great to be back out, and the trails I rode were in excellent shape!  Ended up with a bit over 9 miles with a fair amount of climbing (for CT), which, as it turns out was over doing it a bit for me.  I'm paying for it today, but it's all good.  I think this is the earliest I've started riding, so as long as I keep it up, I'm on track for a good season!

https://www.strava.com/activities/528534227


----------



## Puck it (Mar 28, 2016)

I am a ways away from riding.  I installed my rear remote and road it down my driveway. It was not good, painful to steer. So I will not be riding anytime soon.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I am a ways away from riding.  I installed my rear remote and road it down my driveway. It was not good, painful to steer. So I will not be riding anytime soon.



Bummer man, take it easy so that shit heals up nice!


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 3, 2016)

the local trails are amazing with ice spiker pros right now.

I am out on the bike I use to bike my dog and it is better than hero soil. The trail that the fat bikers made is the only snow left and it's completely ice, with all the holes filled in. Walking trails are shear ice. 

If you get off the trail, you can just keep biking because the ground is rock hard and all the low points are filled with an icy snow mix that you can drive over with skinny tires.

It'd be a deathtrap without studs, when I got cocky on a downhill I wiped out and will have a sizeable bruise on my knee as a result. Still worth it though.

I was skinning up and down some nice spring corn at the recently closed ski hill yesterday, I just got back from 6 miles of glorious roller coaster like single track tonight and next weekend if all goes as forecasted, I'll be chasing spring powder in Quebec. I'm going to bring my bike too.

Winter was kind of rough, but spring is gearing up to be great.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 14, 2016)

First road ride of the season last night with the group.  Apparently it was "go time" for some of the big boys and they went after it from the first pedal stroke. I kept up for most of it. One dude just pulled away and I thought, "good for you buddy".  Overall, felt great to be out. Temps in the upper 40s, sunny skies, a group of fun loving people...not a bad way to spend the night. 20 mph over 21.6 miles.  This coming week, however, is all about the MTB


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2016)

It seemed like I was starting over again, but I made it out for my second ride last night. The weather and my schedule haven't been cooperating lately. Yesterday was great weather though, our trails down here are in great shape! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 15, 2016)

Our group road rides started this week too but still doing a few MTB rides each week. Actually been enjoying the MTB rides more lately, especially on my new Trek Fuel.

Totals so far for 2016
MTB 177 miles
Road 248 miles


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 16, 2016)

10 miles today in the woods. Trails are getting better by the day. I easily could have made 15 but I stopped to help a guy with a flat. Poor bastard; no tools, a hand pump, a BRAND NEW trek ex7, and NO spare tube. 

He had no idea how to change a flat either. Felt for the guy. Spent a while helping him out (had a spare tube, co2, levers, etc in my pack) then showing him around. 

Mile climb to the top. My lungs forgot how that works 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 17, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> He had no idea how to change a flat either. Felt for the guy. Spent a while helping him out (had a spare tube, co2, levers, etc in my pack) then showing him around.



Best thing you could have done for him, he'll know what he needs next time and will make sure he has it!

I got out on the trails behind my house for the first time this year, I was shocked at how dry they were.  With these trails opened up, I can be mountain biking 4-5 nights a week again. I leave my door, bike across the street and then I am in the woods heading uphill towards the trails.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 20, 2016)

10 miles at Smith Preserve today. That place is cool...lost of fun stuff. Definitely worth the drive and I will be back. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice bridge work.  Looks like fun!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2016)

Still no riding for me.  Just not comfortable with the steering control with the shoulder.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 23, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Still no riding for me.  Just not comfortable with the steering control with the shoulder.



Bummer. What's the expected recovery time?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Bummer. What's the expected recovery time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Bone is healed. Shoulder is frozen. Could be up to year to get full movement back.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 23, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Mile climb to the top. My lungs forgot how that works



Have a nice little 5 mile loop nearby. It's a really perfect loop but it kicks off with 3+ of up!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm having trouble getting rides in consistently due to weather and life in general, but I was able to get my 4th ride in Sunday morning, a healthy 15.9 miles.  It felt like we climbed the entire time.  I also did about 4 hours of trail work on Saturday, so I'm pretty beat today.

http://www.strava.com/activities/555505987/


----------



## Puck it (May 10, 2016)

Wahoo!!!!!!  First ride for me last night.  6 miles and shoulder felt better as I rode.  Nothing technical just double track stuff.  Bunny hopped a small log,  not the best idea with the shoulder.  I will wait more on that.  But it felt good.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Wahoo!!!!!!  First ride for me last night.  6 miles and shoulder felt better as I rode.  Nothing technical just double track stuff.  Bunny hopped a small log,  not the best idea with the shoulder.  I will wait more on that.  But it felt good.



Awesome!


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2016)

bvibert said:


> Awesome!


Another 6 last night.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2016)

I'm up to 124 mountain bike miles in 11 rides so far this year.  The weather has been so good that we started up our weekly group rides a month early, and the attendance has been really good.  It may have been a crappy ski season, but MTB season is definitely off to a great start down here!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 23, 2016)

bvibert said:


> It may have been a crappy ski season, but MTB season is definitely off to a great start down here!



+1.  Been trying to get some consistent riding it. Got 30 miles in this weekend and I am itching for more.  I really need to find a group to ride with. 

My road numbers are hella down but my trail miles (and smiles) are way, WAY up. The dirt is loamy and good, roots are dry, and there is not much water or muck.

That being said, I took a massive digger into a mud hole on Saturday. My entire right side was covered and I was elbow deep in it. Lost my favorite gloves in the process.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> That being said, I took a massive digger into a mud hole on Saturday. My entire right side was covered and I was elbow deep in it. Lost my favorite gloves in the process.



That doesn't sound like fun!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 27, 2016)

bvibert said:


> That doesn't sound like fun!



I was not loving life. Especially since I was trapped under my bike trying to get out.

Speaking of bikes...I need to stop looking at trade mags. I am convinced I now need a  + bike. I've all but convinced myself that I can sell my bronson and put the money toward something new. I've lost my mind. Seems like overkill, especially since I have a fatbike.

  I am also tempted by updating to a new bronson with a more slack head angle and shorter chain stay. Supposed to change the bike in a very positive way...But then there is the Evil Insurgent.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 28, 2016)

#nailedit



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (May 29, 2016)

10 mile ride yesterday. Still nothing technical.  I doubt I will be able to anytime soon.  Shoulder strength is not there for it let alone ROM.  I did crash this week though.  Slow speed and on the left side.


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I was not loving life. Especially since I was trapped under my bike trying to get out.
> 
> Speaking of bikes...I need to stop looking at trade mags. I am convinced I now need a  + bike. I've all but convinced myself that I can sell my bronson and put the money toward something new. I've lost my mind. Seems like overkill, especially since I have a fatbike.
> 
> I am also tempted by updating to a new bronson with a more slack head angle and shorter chain stay. Supposed to change the bike in a very positive way...But then there is the Evil Insurgent.



There's always something newer and "better" to drool over!  The + bikes have been piquing my interest as well...


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 1, 2016)

Broke 1000 miles for 2016 last night. so far for 2016 221 MTB miles 790 road miles.  Still managing to get out at least 1-day /week on the MTB.


----------



## ironhippy (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm going to break 1000 kms this week, the majority which has been on single track.

I love living a 10 minute bike ride away from 10 miles of prime single track. Unfortunately it's all uphill.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 2, 2017)

Finished 2016 with 4357 miles, 159 rides, 
315,101 ft Elev gain
242,893 Calories (= 69 lbs of weight loss, so why didn't I lose weight)

breakdown
MTB 653 miles 
Road and Gravel 3704 miles (465 Road tandem, 2310 Road single, 749 Touring/Cross bike#1, 180 new Cross bike #2 (titanium)


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 3, 2017)

*Distance	*4,316.5 km ~ 2682 miles
*Time	        *373h 58m
*Elev Gain	*56,579 m ~ 185626 feet
*Rides	*353

Strava is neat. I'm not sure of the breakdown, the vast majority of my mileage is split between single track mountain biking and multi use walking trails. I put about 600 kms (372 miles) on my road bike, the rest would be on a mix of mountain bikes ranging from my rigid 1996 Kona to my 2017 Trek Farley (fat bike)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2017)

You guys are really making me feel like a slacker (which I am)

Distance	525.7 mi
Time	91h 1m
Elev Gain	38,806 ft
Rides	47


----------



## skijay (Jan 7, 2017)

I organized my rides by bike type. For 2016:

314 miles / 44 rides - FS bike
148 miles / 20 rides -Fat Bike
312 miles  14 rides - Fitness Bike


----------



## skiMEbike (Jan 10, 2017)

Met my goal for 2016 to ride 1000 miles:

1080 miles (All dirt except for 91 miles),
153 hours in the saddle,
58,850 Vertical feet,
93 rides


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 3, 2018)

2017:

*Distance*	   5,175.5 km = 3,215 miles
*Elev Gain*	85,805 m = 281,512 feet
*Time*	408h 53m

Good mix of road, gravel and mountain biking.


----------



## skiMEbike (Jan 17, 2018)

2017 Recap

886 miles (All dirt except 53 miles),
128 hours in the saddle,
65,040 Vertical feet
80 rides

Didn't meet my goal of 1000 miles, however not bad considering a torn meniscus, and broken frame.


----------



## SnowbirdDevotee (Apr 9, 2018)

2017 = 2188 on the road.  81 rides w/ 27 mi average.


----------



## sharonkelly (Apr 29, 2018)

*Bike walk*

I have been doing sports for a long time. On my site I upload all my achievements. You have a very good result!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2020)

Bump
Rode my bike today end of February it was about 55 degrees in Hudson Valley today when I went for 3 miles. Wish it was normal winter where I would not think about biking to late April


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2020)

Rode my bike again today about 4 miles went to supermarket


----------

